# Rd 1 Game 3: Heat @ Bobcats (4/26 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna need a better and much more consistent effort than we got in game 2. 

Bobcats have won 15 of their last 17 home games.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Realistically we should sweep them. But the way they played tough on our home floor the first 2 games I'd be happy with 1 out of 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/459436214894862336


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Trent said:


> Realistically we should sweep them. But the way they played tough on our home floor the first 2 games* I'd be happy with 1 out of 2*


Charlotte fans feel the same way.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bogg said:


> Charlotte fans feel the same way.


Ya but if we are up 3-1 going to game 5 this series is over.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Too much wear & tear on Jefferson and I don't see MKG continuing his offensive output. I'm expecting to finish this off in Charlotte.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SWEEP. We got the Bobcats # don't be shy fellas.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah we got this, Im not concerned. These guys don't want to waste time and energy playing extra, un-needed games.

But seriously, let's get Beasley some minutes!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Trent said:


> Ya but if we are up 3-1 going to game 5 this series is over.


Miami was never going to lose this series. Even going into it, Charlotte just wants to not get swept and generally play well enough to attract some players in free agency/trades. On top of Jefferson opening game one by tearing his fascia? Bobcats fans would take losing in 5.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Yeah we got this, Im not concerned. These guys don't want to waste time and energy playing extra, un-needed games.
> 
> But seriously, let's get Beasley some minutes!


Agreed. Game 2 did nothing for me, just looked like a group of uninspired players waiting for a team that will be worth trying their hardest against to arrive.

Going into the playoffs, I didn't want the Cats cause I actually like them, they're easy to cheer for. Coach Clifford is a great guy, and i like Jefferson, Kemba and MKG. It's shame they're our appetizer.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Agreed - no hate for Charlotte at all, they really are a likeable group. I would rather see them in Atlanta's position up 2-1 on Indiana right now over the Hawks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't see at all how it's a foregone conclusion we sweep. CHA lost playing one of their best possible games (with a hobbled Al), but the home boost and Heat laxness could cause us to drop 1. MKG likely won't come anywhere near his last performance, but that team is feisty and confident and the Heat don't have the look of a team eager to sweep anyone right now.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wilbon thinks 100% Miami is gonna lay the smack down on McRoberts...who do you think would do it? He said Beasley lol


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pyrex said:


> Wilbon thinks 100% Miami is gonna lay the smack down on McRoberts...who do you think would do it? He said Beasley lol


Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doubtful anyone retaliates. Just hope they use it as a reason to go full out 48 minutes for once. Maybe the hit can remind them that its the playoffs and to start playing like it for 48 minutes, and not just play full out in 3 minute stretches.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

UD40 said:


> Haslem.


That's what I was thinking but Spo is nut hugging him so I doubt it.

Did we ever figure out why Lewis is playing over Battier? What happened to Battier??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-23 after 1

Big Al scoring at will right now. Scored the last 13 points for the Bobcats.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

The ball nearly went out but instead they get a three.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not worried about Wade offensively. He's missed good looks. Frustrating but encouraging. Not getting back on D that entire possession was ugly, though. Ridnour was wide open in the corner for like 15 seconds, and the Bobcats still almost screwed it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Already know this is gonna be one of those frustrating Wade games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 points and 1 assist on 3-3 shooting for Wade since I said he was gonna have one of those frustrating games :greatjob:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet move by Playoff Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333

Good start for Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by JJ on one end, but then took a tough, off-balanced and rushed 3 on the other end.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Dumb by Kidd-Gilchrist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick J by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, dumb play by the Bobcats and great awareness by Lebron. 3 free throws coming up for Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 straight free throws by Lebron to end the quarter

58-46 at the half

Heat did great taking the Bobcats 1st and 2nd punch, which was mostly Big Al killing them. 

Lebron with 16-5-4. The bench was also great in the 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the putback dunk

Heat up 17. So here we go again. Heat have a big lead. Usually follow up a big lead by playing as bad as they possibly can.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

LeBron on the break and throws down the dunk...not before looking over at Jordan and staring at him while he goes in for the slam.

:2ti:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is fun.

Let's let Beasley have some fun


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333

the ball movement. Wow.

Heat up 26


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jooooooones 333.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> This is fun.
> 
> Let's let Beasley have some fun


Bease is inactive again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick 5-0 run by the bobcats. If i'm Spo I call a timeout right now. Seen this happen too many times.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bease is inactive again.


-___- Spo really thinks were going to get through these playoffs without him. This was my fear the last month of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

86-65 after 3

Just great ball movement and D in that 3rd. Cannot have a let up here. Dont wanna ruin what's been a very well played game by the Heat to this point.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if CDR still thinks Kobe is the best after the hurting put on him this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat bench tonight has been fantastic. Finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Best we've looked so far this series. Some solid D, good rebounding, offense starting to smooth out/threes falling.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I imagine them literally drawing straws and us picking the short one to get Jon Barry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good time out. Looking lackadaisical again with the big lead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Good thing none of the scarier teams picked up Heat killer CDR.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Good thing none of the scarier teams picked up Heat killer CDR.


Austin Daye, Jordan Crawford and CDR, 3 all-time scrub Heat killers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 98-85

Heat dominated from the 2nd quarter on. Great to see the Heat get a big lead early and hold it through out.

Lebron with 30-10-6. Wade with 17-6.

The bench had their best game in a long while. 31 points off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460237505271328768


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Doesnt even feel like we're in the playoffs yet when you watch all the other series going down to the last minute each game. I'm loving it, but it feels a little weird.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Agreed - no hate for Charlotte at all, they really are a likeable group. I would rather see them in Atlanta's position up 2-1 on Indiana right now over the Hawks


**** the Hawks and Pacers. :manbearpig:

I just hope they go 7 long games, maybe with a few OTs in the next few.


----------

